# Waxstock newboy!



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, I went to waxstock and this being my first ever detailing show i was blown away by the amount of products and machines out there. Being a beginner in this field I found the show brilliant... A big thanks to the guys at Autosmart International for the demo on which pads I needed for my first rotary machine that I bought on the day. £100+ later i'am driving home with a boot full of swag and a big smile on my face:lol::lol:...just need some sunshine now so i can get out there. Oh and seeing the swirl girls was a bonus!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed, how did you hear about the show and forum ?.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great to hear you enjoyed it and the spend certainly says your addicted...:lol:

Post in the intro section also to be welcomed aboard, just started a thread in there asking who joined as a result of waxstock also....:lol:

Welcome to the addiction...:wave:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Was you the guy I showed the orange and black pads with Evo 1 and 3 on the rear door of the Toyota? If so nice to meet you! Hope your car is soon looking great and don't forget we love pics on here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes doc that's me. Thanks for your help once again.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok will do James, -R- came across the site while searching for some cleaning products then saw the thread on Waxstock.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool suspect waxstock will have been spotted online or in press so probably already aware of detailing world from that not so likely to just turn up at Waxstock it is not exactly a venue easily just walked past in passing...:lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Buckweed said:


> Ok will do James, -R- came across the site while searching for some cleaning products then saw the thread on Waxstock.


Good good, i look forward to some pictures of work :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Buckweed said:


> Hi all, I went to waxstock and this being my first ever detailing show i was blown away by the amount of products and machines out there. Being a beginner in this field I found the show brilliant... A big thanks to the guys at Autosmart International for the demo on which pads I needed for my first rotary machine that I bought on the day. £100+ later i'am driving home with a boot full of swag and a big smile on my face:lol::lol:...just need some sunshine now so i can get out there. Oh and seeing the swirl girls was a bonus!!


Glad you enjoyed yourself and found the information useful. We're always happy to help.


----------

